# Differences between locals



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you for your service & welcome to the forums.

Guaranteeing full time employment should not be confused with guaranteeing permanent full time employment. I'm not a union guy but that's how I'd read that.

Maybe some IBEW guys can chime in. We have some good ones here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Our big city local, Miami, is busier than one local north, Fort Lauderdale.
Some locals in bedroom communities outside of a big city end up traveling and being a suitcase local if the bigger city doesn't sprawl into their area. 
Bigger is better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @l8ishop!

Yes it is common in some areas and it depends on the leadership of the local.

Enjoy your ride here and best of luck in your new endeavor!


----------



## l8ishop (Jan 24, 2019)

My main concern was, it's advertised as a 5 year program to journeyman status. During which requires 8000 hours on the job training. In order to hit that 8000 hour goal over 5 years you have to work an average of 32 hours/week, if you work 50 out of the 52 weeks a year. What happens if work dries up for a while and your out of work for a few/several weeks or more? How does that affect your end result of obtaining journeyman status? 

He told me acceptance into the program means they are guaranteeing full time work. Hopefully that stays true, but then how does it work for a program that doesn't guarantee full time work throughout your stay?



I asked if they play nice and share work between counties and, unfortunately, the answer was no. I'll never be sent outside their respective AOR.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

l8ishop said:


> My main concern was, it's advertised as a 5 year program to journeyman status. During which requires 8000 hours on the job training. In order to hit that 8000 hour goal over 5 years you have to work an average of 32 hours/week, if you work 50 out of the 52 weeks a year. What happens if work dries up for a while and your out of work for a few/several weeks or more? How does that affect your end result of obtaining journeyman status?
> 
> He told me acceptance into the program means they are guaranteeing full time work. Hopefully that stays true, but then how does it work for a program that doesn't guarantee full time work throughout your stay?
> 
> ...


A normal work year is 2000 hours so the difference of having the fifth year is due to training, etc.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

l8ishop said:


> My main concern was, it's advertised as a 5 year program to journeyman status. During which requires 8000 hours on the job training. In order to hit that 8000 hour goal over 5 years you have to work an average of 32 hours/week, if you work 50 out of the 52 weeks a year. What happens if work dries up for a while and your out of work for a few/several weeks or more? How does that affect your end result of obtaining journeyman status?
> 
> He told me acceptance into the program means they are guaranteeing full time work. Hopefully that stays true, but then how does it work for a program that doesn't guarantee full time work throughout your stay?
> 
> ...


i can tell you that as a first year and up to about 3rd year, you might be offered plenty of overtime. Take every bit of it and even ask for it if they are not too tight on the overtime list with apprentices. Those few hours can mean the difference when you need those few hours for a rerate when you get into 4th and fifth year.


----------

